# Cannabis gummies



## Merer (25/5/22)

Have you ever tried cannabis gummies? If so, what can you tell us about them?


----------



## Oodysis (25/5/22)

There' no one will tell you more than scientific articles about cannabis candy. So I would encourage you to look something up online.


----------



## Carmai (25/5/22)

Sometimes I experience a lot of panic and stress in my life. However, when I started taking cbd oils, I found that all this was gone from my life and it became easier for me to breathe in every sense. I advise you to read an article about how long does cbd oil take to work for anxiety. This may be useful information for you.


----------



## sesil (10/9/22)

Can you please tell me which strain of cannabis will help me treat anxiety and nausea?


----------



## revens (10/9/22)

Hello. The topic of weed is very relevant to me. I was also looking for a good solution to deal with stress and found this strain https://westcoastsupply.cc/product/purple-punch/ which is very effective in dealing with anxiety and even getting rid of nausea. You definitely need to try this. Moreover, the purple punch strain is sold at a very attractive price.


----------

